# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Dashuria në dy kohë

## whisper

1-JETA

E luajtem edhe ne pjesen tone
ne me te madhen,ne JETEN-KOMEDI
e nese na duartrokiten ca caste,
me pas sallen zbrazen indiferente ne qetesi

E njejta pjese,te njejtet vargje,
 ne qe ndrrohemi zhurmshem a ne qetesi,
lindim e vdesim ne ato pak caste,
per te duartrokitur me pas nje aktor te ri

Komedi e Jetes,tallje e Jetes,
caste te bujshme,e perjetshme jehone,
bukur te luajtem sa caste jetuam,
me e bukur do te ishe ne mungesen tone


2-MORALI EUNUK

MORALIN prej kohesh e bera EUNUK
qe lakuriqesine time me detyrim te veshtroje,
eshte eunukezuar me teper nga cduhet I mjeri,
ndaj me lakuriqesine time nuk mundet as te masturboje

MORALIN prej kohesh e bera EUNUK
qe lakuriqesine time me detyrim te veshtroje,
me pahir me buzeqesh net e rralle i gjori,
ndersa cenin e tij me mbathjet e mia perpiqet ta mbuloje


3-DASHURI  & MARTESE

Te verber,te verber,
te pershkojme dashuri
deri tek nje dere ku lexon 
MARTESE,
me pas te verberit sy
hedhin veshtrimin gri
mbi zemren e lodhur qe ecen
me pertese


4-BASHKESHORTE TE VJETER

Pas kaq vitesh martese jetojme te qete
dhe mendjen se kemi aq te ngarkuar
enderrat e dikurshme iken vete
e smbeti gje tjeter per tu enderruar

Jetojme te qete,shume te qete,
thua se sjemi me ne jete
e ne zemra sna ka mbetur me zjarr
per tu dashuruar apo per tu ndare

Jetojme te qete,shume te qete
e me lakuriq prane e prane nuk qendrojme,
nje liber dashurie ku mungojne shume flete,
here une,here ti,prane oxhakut lexojme


5-ME PAS

Ti u largove dhe kaq.
Shpirti im-oqean pas stuhije
fsheh thelle ne vetvete
Titanikun
e shpesh here nxjerr ne breg
sandalen e nje 
femije


6-ANKAND I NJE ENDERRE

Kam nxjerre ne ankand enderren time.
Bankiere,prostitute,doktore
nuk kane para ta blejne.
heronj,diva,perendi
lavdi su ka mbetur ta rrembejne

Kam nxjerre ne ankand enderren time
kesaj bote varferisht te pasur,
me idiotesine aq te mencur,
me mencurine aq te fandaksur

Kam nxjerre ne ankand enderren time
per turmen qe zvarritet perdhe,
per turmen qe paguan vec enderren e vjeter,
per turmen qe frikesohet nga enderra ime e re


7-HEROIZMI YNE

Dy here ne jete mund te ndjehemi heronj.
Te dy heret te dehur,por jo nga e njejta pije.
Nese e para mund te jete ndoshta vodka,
E dyta sigurisht nje maramenth lavdie


8-TAKIM ME ISH TE DASHUREN

Me erdhi mire qe ishe e lumtur,
me erdhi mire qe ishe dikushi ne jete,
me erdhi mire qe akoma ishe e bukur,
me erdhi keq qe e lumtur ishe bere aq shpejte


9-CKERKON ME KOT HIJET?

Mos e kerko me kot hijen e Diellit.
E mori buzeqeshja e femijeve.
Mos e kerko me kot hijen e Henes.
U tret ne lotet e te dashuruarve.
Mos e kerko me kot hijen e yjeve.
E vodhen guret e cmuar te nje unaze.
Mos e kerko me kot hijen e dashurise.
E mban peng harrimi.
Mos e kerko me kot hijen e marteses.
E mori tej tymi i nje cigareje
me copeza dielli,
                           hene,
                                   yjesh
                                            e dashurish dredhur
mbi letren e bardhe te nje enderrimi


10-ME KOT

Hapa,hapa qe ikin larg
nje udhe plot pluhur,nje udhe te vjeter,
me kembet e zvarrisura dua te le nje gjurme
qe para meje se la askush tjeter


11-HESHT!

Nese nxiton per takim me mua
Mos u perpiq te gjesh fjale te bukura!
Eseninin mos me cito!
Thjeshte eja dhe hesht prane meje,
Te lutem,mos fol,te lutem mos premto!
Per hir te gjuhes tende genjeshtare,
per hir te vesheve te mi shurdhe,
per hir te shume loteve neteve vetmitare,
per hir te shume udheve qe i mbylli nje mur
Per hi rte nje me fal qe sdua te ma thuash,
per hir te nje lamtumire qe sdua ta degjoj,
per hir te nje te dua qe do te te beje te vuash,
per hir te nje pergjithmone qe sa shpejt do te shkoje.
Per hir te nje kenge qe sma kendon dot,
per hir te nje letre qe kurre su dergua,
per hir te nje enderrimi qe enderr sbehet me kot,
per hir te nje kujtimi qe aq shpejt u harrua
Nese nxiton per te me takuar mua,
te lutem hesht,vec hesht me premto
e nese dhe heshtjet tona do te thone te dua,
perseri largoju dhe ne heshtje shko


12-VETMIA

Kur ndjehesh i vetmuar
                                     kerkon te te dashurojne,
kur ndjehesh i vetmuar
                                    kerkon te dashurohesh,
kur ndjehesh i vetmuar
                                    kerkon te te kujtojne,
kur te pelqen te jesh i vetmuar
                                               thjeshte martohesh



13-HUMBJA IME

Humbja ime
eshte me e madherishme se fitorja jote
qe bujshem e shpalos ne cdo skaj:
Une humba ne lufte me vetveten.
ti fitove ate qe mbeti pas saj


14-MIKUT TIM TE PLAKUR

Te gjeta sic te lashe ,or mik!
Si dikur,edhe sot,
me te njejten enderr gjithmone,
me driten e rinise qe shpejt tu fik
dhe lulet qe cdo Shen Valentin
te njejtes grua ia dhuron

----------


## whisper

MISIONI   PARANOIK


Në këtë botë ku fjala peshon më pak se ëndërra,
memec le të bëhem që nga heshtja ime peshë të marë
Në këtë botë ku lulet dhurohen aq lehtësisht,
varr i harruar le të bëhem,ku lule nuk vë askush
Në këtë botë ku MORALI mbretëron si travesty i konvertuar
helm le të bëhet sperma ime në one night stand-in tonë
Në këtë botë ku kaq MIQËSISHT miku të bëhet armik
dhe armik origjinal nuk ka më,
cvlerë ka lufta për të fituar miqësinë e një njeriu?
Në këtë botë ku DASHURIA tepron aq shumë,
sa që shpesh u falet kafshëve nga njerëz që se njohën kurrë,
si mund tiu fal dashuri njerëzve,unë që dashurova aq shumë?
Në këtë botë ku edhe kukullat tashmë ndjejnë vetmi,
kush mund të më shpjegojë ndryshimin midis
një vrasësi dhe një fëmije?
.
Në këtë botë ku e VËRTETA ka dhjetë FYTYRA
K-Ë-R-K-O-J
vetëm njërën,
pa sy,pa gojë,pa veshë,pa emër
dhe si një copë të bardhë letre
një të porsalinduri tia dhuroj,
me lotë dhe urinë
pikturën e tij tronditëse të vizatojë.
Në këtë KARNAVAL shekullor,
pazar i pafund shpirtërash të kambizuar
hedh cdo cast MALLKIMIN tim :
GËZUAR PËR SHUMË VJET,NJERUCËR !,
duke shpresuar të mos i zërë

----------


## whisper

TMERRI

E tmerrshme tërë jetën me të njëjtën grua:
Të njëjtat sy,të njëjtat buzë,
i njëjti trup,e njëjta muzë,
e njëjta puthje,i njëjti përqafim,
i njëjti përvjetor,i njëjti zgjim,
të njëjtat ngërdheshje,i njëjti zemërim.
Cdo ditë e njëjta grua,
cdo ditë e njëjta jetë,
cdo natë e njëjta të dua,
cdo natë e njëjta fletë.
E tmerrshme tërë jetën me të njëjtën grua,
o Zot,croman i mërzitshëm duhet të jetë,
dy vetë mbi një jastëk mish e thua
e në ëndërra gjithmonë një e tretë

----------


## whisper

SYTË E TU

Sytë e tu janë shpirti yt.
Rrathët e zinj poshtë tyre-
-censurimi i tij.

----------


## whisper

MUAJI SHKURT

Brenda një muaji
u njohëm,
u dashuruam,
u mërzitëm,
u ndamë,
u hakmorrëm,
u harruam.
Brenda një muaji.
Jo rastësisht Brenda të njëjtit muaj
ndodhen
SHËN VALENTINI
dhe 
KARNAVALET.

----------


## Larsus

rrathet e zinj poshte tyre 
burgu im!

----------


## whisper

ANALIZA E FUNDIT E FLIRTIT


Kohë më parë ti grua e tjetrit,
fshehurazi,ëmbëlsisht fshehurazi,
bëre dashuri me mua
në krahët pa formë të ëndërrimit,
nën atë perëndim dielli mashtrimtar,
mbi atë krevat epshor tuajin
dhe unë ,i panjohuri,
u ndjeva fitimtar,
fitimtar ndaj një kundërshtari të panjohur
mbi trupin tënd

Sot më shumë se kurrë,
ndjehem humbës,
një humbës me një kundërshtar të njohur,tët shoq,
që cdo natë fshin gjurmët e fitores sime
mbi trupin tënd,
me puthjen e tij indiferente,
me duart e tij të stërmësuara me format e tua joshëse,
me trupin e tij,
me organin e tij,
shkruan të plotë cdo natë
emrin e tij
ATJE 
 ku unë në të rrallë
vetëm sa guxoj të hedh
një firmë të pakuptueshme

----------


## whisper

> rrathet e zinj poshte tyre 
> burgu im!



Sakte!Burgu i retorikes se veshtrimeve tona....

----------


## whisper

VENDLINDJA-(askrotish)

Puthje
Erëblirë
SHenjtëruar
Kundër
Orvatjes
Për
Ikje pa kthim.

----------


## whisper

DERRAT

Këndoja derrit këngën tënde
dhe ai do të vazhdojë
zhgrryerjen e tij të përbaltur
Recitoja derrit poezinë tënde
dhe ai sdo ta ndërpresë për asnjë cast
ritualin e tij baltësor.
Tregoja derrit pikturën tënde
dhe nocka e tij do të zhytet edhe më thellë
mocalit të zi.
..
DHIT para një derri dhe do të shohësh
se si do të vërsulet ai 
të zhysë kokën e tij kokëderre
në ***** tënd.
Por mos u entuziazmo që tërhoqe më në fund 
vëmëndjen e një derri,
artist i dashur!
Për të ti do të jesh thjeshtë
një MUTPRODHUES.
.

----------


## whisper

SHKRETËTIRA

Në sytë e tu lotë ska më.
Buzët e thara sti puth më njeri.
Nga rrugë të padukshme
lëngjet dhe sekrecionet
derdhen në qendrën e trupit tënd,
midis kofshëve të tua,
në atë oaz të harruar,
si për ti treguar ndonjë udhëtari
të etur të rastit,
se sidoqoftë,
diku,
diku në trupin tënd,
dikush mund të shuajë etjen 
pa u keqkuptuar.

----------


## whisper

DASHURIA NË DY KOHË

Shtrihem pranë teje
dhe vështroj
flokët e tu,sytë,buzët,
krahët,supet,duart,
gjinjtë dhe sqetullat e rruara,
barkun,kërthizën,kofshët
dhe gjënë e parruar,
pulpat,këmbët,
gishtërinjtë e tyre,thonjtë
dhe 
fotografinë e tët shoqi mbi mur
që duket sikur më thotë:
Mos i beso,or mik!
Harrove ti shikosh unazën.
Ajo të tradhëton cdo natë kur flë me mua!

----------


## whisper

NËSE

Nëse ke fuqinë e Penelopës,
më prit!
Nëse ke magjinë e Circes,
më shndrro!
Nëse kam mallin e Ulisit,
do të kthehem!
Por kujdes:
Homerët janë vazhdimisht 
të verbër

----------


## macia_blu

Nga Peshkopija qenke ti? 
Sa bukur!

----------


## Rebele

syte e tu - 
pasqyra ime
rrathet poshte tyre- 
shembellimi yt

----------


## liliella

po ti qenke nga ana ime

me kenaqe me kete , sinqerisht

----------


## whisper

> po ti qenke nga ana ime
> 
> me kenaqe me kete , sinqerisht




Edhe ti dibrane je?  :Lulja3:

----------


## whisper

> syte e tu - 
> pasqyra ime
> rrathet poshte tyre- 
> shembellimi yt




Syte e tu perloten,por jane te mijte qe tani nuk shohin qarte...

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Nga Peshkopija qenke ti? 
> Sa bukur!


Sa bukur??  E ke fjalën për qeleshen ti?   :buzeqeshje: 

Qeflinj të mëdhenj paskeni qenë ju "malokët pi Dibre" .  :shkelje syri: 

Edhe një herë ju moderatorët. Përmblidhini në një teme krijimet e Crazy Old Baby-t , se po duket si invazion. 

Sa paske shkruar sot...obobooo 

I fortë je o COB ! Në çdo tregim , gjen  "Llafe për rahmet" (lol)

----------


## katana

korazon ma bej qejfin e me kendo nje kenge prej te madhes pi Dibre

e aman shyqyr qe na doli crazy pi Dibre qe te me kujtoj c'beheshte andej nga Llixhat, ndonje history tjeter ke? te tregoj un ca me Ravnat? dhe te lutem mos e ndalo vrrullin qe ke marr.

----------

